# Un oscilador simple



## robertoo (May 5, 2007)

Hola a todos

Qusiera poder hacer un oscilador simple con componentes discretos sin tener que usar un 555 ni bobinas o inductores, solo capacitores, resistencias y transistores para hacer flashear un led de 20 ma. La idea es ver el circuito funcionando para aprender com funciona y asi poder hacer mis propios osciladores para mis proyectos; ya se como usar muy basicamente un transistor y como calcular resistencias limitadores. Cual quier circuito simple es bueno y en realidad no importa la corriente del led.

Que circuito me podrian mostrar y explicar?

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## mabauti (May 5, 2007)

te refieres al astable con transistores?:


----------



## robertoo (May 5, 2007)

Gracias otravez mabauti

Voy a hacer el circuito y despues te cuento como me fue


----------



## Randy (Ene 28, 2008)

que tal...

mabauti, no tendras las ecuaciones de ese osilador, frecuencia, ciclo de trabajo  o cualquer otra cosa.

te lo agaradeceria mucho, ya busque en google, no fue una busqueda exaustiva, pero algun dia de estos lo hare.



saludos


----------



## mabauti (Ene 28, 2008)

el circuito es este:





la frecuencia se calcula de esta manera :


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 28, 2008)

Si lo que deseas es "observar" en vivo la oscilación puedes hacer flashear alternativamente un led para cada transistor uno podría ser rojo y el otro verde.

La frecuencia de oscilación se puede variar cambiando los valores de las resistencias de 100k deben ser iguales para tener intervalos iguales de on-off, tambien variando los condensadores electroliticos de 10 uF, aumentando la oscilación se hace mas lenta pero no alejándose demasiado de los valores indicados,el circuito funciona bien y es sencillo y barato.


----------



## axarm (Dic 1, 2008)

hola me llamo axa y quisiera saber como obtener los datos de las resistencias y capacitores por que solo conosco el de la frecuencia  pero quiero lo demas para poder obtener inpedancias y ganancias de corrientes si saben se los agradeceria mucho gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 1, 2008)

Hola.
Tal vez esto te ayude.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Lueh (Dic 1, 2008)

axarm dijo:
			
		

> hola me llamo axa y quisiera saber como obtener los datos de las resistencias y capacitores por que solo conosco el de la frecuencia  pero quiero lo demas para poder obtener inpedancias y ganancias de corrientes si saben se los agradeceria mucho gracias



al faltarte dos datos, debes adoptar uno de ellos...
podes elegir un valor de resistencia, o un valor de capacidad y despues despejas de la formula el dato que te falta


----------



## mabauti (Dic 1, 2008)

generalmente es mejor seleccionar el capacitor y depejar las resistencias. Supon tambien que C1 = C2 y que R1 = R2


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 2, 2008)

Podrias probar con este circuito que lleva 4 componentes incluido el led


----------



## otto (Dic 2, 2008)

si te interesa yo te paso un diseño, que tambien utiliza el CI555, y mediante un vbalor de resistencia le podes variar la frecuencia de oscilacion


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola.
Si deseas pon el circuito que mencionas, pero el tema es sin 555. (Ver el inicio del tema).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## otto (Dic 2, 2008)

a lei mal tonces,  pense q decia con 555 ajaj
bueno, los dos circuitos tanto con el 555 o usando los transistores, es lo mas sencillo que conosco
saludos Otto.


----------



## fraxisco (Abr 11, 2009)

es mas facil hacer un osciliador con un ne555 solo ocupa 3 resistencias 1 condensador  y un ne555 y si le quito la resistencia que va en paralelo con el led se puede conectar un rele y listo puedes prender y apagar todo lo que tu quieras


----------



## jjj (Abr 15, 2009)

soy nuevo y no entiendo mucho, por el momento estoy aciendo un seguidor de lineas simple con los sensores cny70 ,el esque ma esta mas abajo con los archivos, pero apesar de que sea un poco complicado los simbolos y todo eso se entiende y no hay nada raro,pero no comprendo algunas de las cosas que salen en los esquemas simples de osciadroides,asi que porfavor,si alguien me puede explicar los componentes de como las dos barritas y la c del circuito del osciladroide con cuatro componentes de fernahandoae que alguien me lo explique.




por cierto en el esquema del seguidor de lineas de avajo el power me han echo entender que es el interruptor y que el gnd es el polo negativo y el vcc el positivo,decidme si estoy en lo cierto.




y por ultimo necesito saver qual es el katodo del sensor cny70.




porfavor respondedme.


----------



## fraxisco (Abr 17, 2009)

eta semi dificil por lo que veo salen algunos detalles de las cosas que tienes que comprar ,transistores,resistencias,etc.etc, .
vcc si esta bien es el positivo,significa Voltios Corriente Continua y gnd tambienesta bien es el negativo pero lo raro q no sale con cuantos voltios se alimenta ni cuantos ma (miliamperes)  a y se escribe oscilador xd xd ...



saludos:b


----------



## jjj (Abr 18, 2009)

muchisimas gracias, ya tengo el circuito principal, me faltan los sensores y los motores con reductora, la alimentacion del circuito son 6v (4xAAA) se ve el portapilas en el video de la pag ,pero en el esquema el power es el interruptor no?¿?







en la pag tambien sale un seguidor de luz pero me parece muy complicado y e encontrado uno mucho mas simple, el video del seguidor de lineas esta avajo del todo,la url es esta:http://www.x-robotics.com/robots_simples.htm





por si alguien se aburre y quiere hacer un beam simple (sin placa solar) aqui les dejo uno ,si alguien sabe si se le puede poner placa solar que me informe  porfavor.






gracias por su atensión.


salu2


----------



## Nepper (Sep 16, 2010)

buenas jente.... one question...
(cualquiera me mandé ahí )

estoy probando este circuito en el workbench 




pero el problema es que me tira error... no creo que sea porque lo conecté mal...
la cosa que probé metiendole el osciloscopio tal cual cómo dice, y probé variando las resistencias grandes, y el error me lo tira cuando a ambas grandes le pongo un valor de resistencia 13kohm o más...
La cosa que cuando se dispara el circuito, comienza a oscilar casi exponencialmente, o sea, en 10 ms, pasa de 5 mv a 500v y luego viene el error... no tengo problema en probarlo en la práctica, pero quiero obtener primero la forma "ideal" para compararlo con la "real"...


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola.

Sube tu circuito en workbench ( lo comprimes en .ZIP  o :RAR).

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Nepper (Sep 18, 2010)

ahí va... disculpen la demora, no pude sentarme ni un segundo en la pc... además, borre el circuito y lo tube que hacer otra vez


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola.

Ejecute una opción del programa que simulation error, y el circuito funcionó, después lo que hice fue cambiar de valores, puse otros parámetros al osciloscopio.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 18, 2010)

em... no puedo abrirlo... el que me diste es .ms10 .... yo aun me manejo con el workbench 5...


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola.

Sólo tengo este simulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jorger (Sep 18, 2010)

Subid los esquemas en formato .jpg, así lo podremos ver los que no tenemos (o los que no tienen directamente el programa) la misma versión.
No viene a cuento pero yo tengo el 11.

Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 18, 2010)

ven... me queda algo así...


----------



## jorger (Sep 19, 2010)

Condensadores de 200uF? no me extraña que no funcione, si encima pusiste resistencias de 15k..
Pon condensadores de 22uF como mucho, si no vas a tener problemas (creo) 
En la única vez que monté ese oscilador, las resistencias que puse eran de otros valores para tener alta frecuencia a la salida.Pero para el caso es lo mismo.

Ese oscilador funciona bien siempre y cuando no te excedas demasiado con los condensadores o con las resistencias


----------



## Nepper (Sep 19, 2010)

encima en el original era de 100uF

ok, me fijo... ahora lo verifico y les digo...

No... parece que no lo puedo hacer andar en el workbench 5... ya subi tensiones, baje resistencias, desproporcione capacitores... probe todo... pero al primer pico ya me tira error... 

fftopic:voy a ver si me consigo otro software de simulación... principalmente que sea freeware...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> No... parece que no lo puedo hacer andar en el workbench 5... ya subi tensiones, baje resistencias, desproporcione capacitores... probe todo... pero al primer pico ya me tira error...


Esos son problemas de inestabilidad numérica en los algoritmos usados. 
En ese sentido yo prefiero al LTSpice (freeware y con Wine corre bajo Linux) que es lejos mas rapido y estable numericamente que los otros. Y cuando algo no converge, hay trucos para apurarlo.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 19, 2010)

Gracias!!! ya mismo reviso el LTspice.... ademas buena idea por comentar lo del linux, ya que tambien lo tengo en esta misma PC (Lo uso como SO de resguardo, pero cada tanto lo reviso par ir migrando lentamente y desvincularme del Windows)...


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola, no quiero abrir otro post, con un 555 qué parámetros tengo que cambiar para variar la frecuencia?
Se que el capacitor y las resistencias varían la frecuencia pero no se en qué medida.
Gracias


----------



## josehilo (Dic 28, 2011)

Hola, retomo la consulta sobre el oscilador sin 555 y queria comentarles qeu fui probando algunas configuraciones y ninguna pude simular con el Proteus/Isis 7. 
Las salidas, a la altura de los colectores de Q1 y Q2 son mas bien constantes en vez de alternas y ya probé variando la base de tiempo del osciloscopio.
¿Alguien pudo simularlo con el Proteus? Si es asi, podria pasar el DSN del circuito?
Estoy queriendo hacer un oscilador en frecuencias ultrasonicas, 40KHz mas o menos.
Muchas Gracias


----------



## retrofit (Dic 29, 2011)

josehilo dijo:


> Hola, retomo la consulta sobre el oscilador sin 555 y queria comentarles qeu fui probando algunas configuraciones y ninguna pude simular con el Proteus/Isis 7.
> Las salidas, a la altura de los colectores de Q1 y Q2 son mas bien constantes en vez de alternas y ya probé variando la base de tiempo del osciloscopio.
> ¿Alguien pudo simularlo con el Proteus? Si es asi, podria pasar el DSN del circuito?
> Estoy queriendo hacer un oscilador en frecuencias ultrasonicas, 40KHz mas o menos.
> Muchas Gracias



Publica ese circuito y veremos la forma de ayudarte.

Prospero 2012


----------



## tinchusbest (Dic 30, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Condensadores de 200uF? no me extraña que no funcione, si encima pusiste resistencias de 15k..
> Pon condensadores de 22uF como mucho, si no vas a tener problemas (creo)
> En la única vez que monté ese oscilador, las resistencias que puse eran de otros valores para tener alta frecuencia a la salida.Pero para el caso es lo mismo.
> 
> Ese oscilador funciona bien siempre y cuando no te excedas demasiado con los condensadores o con las resistencias



otra opcion seria unos condensadores de 2.2uF y resistencias de 4k7 ya que lo que le puso el colega oscila en mas o menos 0.25 hertz....


----------



## josehilo (Dic 30, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Publica ese circuito y veremos la forma de ayudarte.
> 
> Prospero 2012



Hola,
Ahora si , adjunté una captura de pantalla del ISIS y adjunté el .DSN del circuito pero comprimido en .rar porque no me dejaba de otra manera.
Muchas Gracias
y Excelente 2012 para todos!!


----------



## powerful (Dic 30, 2011)

Si necesitas algo tipo impulsos utiliza el transistor de unijuntura ,UJT.


----------



## josehilo (Dic 30, 2011)

powerful dijo:


> Si necesitas algo tipo impulsos utiliza el transistor de unijuntura ,UJT.



Gracias Powerful, ese tipo de transitor nunca lo vi, pero si existe el Bijunction, debe existir el Unijunction.
Lo que quiero hacer es un oscilador a frecuencias ultrasonicas (>20Khz). Lo que sucede es qeu el  Ne555 necesita al menos 5v, y yo quiero hacerlo mas portable, una sola pila. Se me ocurrio que este diseño podria andar (Aunque no sé si los 1.5v de las pilas regulares permiten andar a un transistor...)
Gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (Dic 31, 2011)

josehilo dijo:


> Gracias Powerful, ese tipo de transitor nunca lo vi, pero si existe el Bijunction, debe existir el Unijunction.
> Lo que quiero hacer es un oscilador a frecuencias ultrasonicas (>20Khz). Lo que sucede es qeu el  Ne555 necesita al menos 5v, y yo quiero hacerlo mas portable, una sola pila. Se me ocurrio que este diseño podria andar (Aunque no sé si los 1.5v de las pilas regulares permiten andar a un transistor...)
> Gracias


fijate el datasheet del 555 cual es el limite de frecuencia que tiene el 555


----------



## josehilo (Ene 4, 2012)

The Master dijo:


> fijate el datasheet del 555 cual es el limite de frecuencia que tiene el 555



Hola Master,
Segun la hoja de datos. el 555 no tiene problemas incluso en los MHz. 
Acá lo que quiero probar es hacer andar un circuito con solo una o dos pilas de 1,5v. Lo tengo hecho en PIC pero necesito al menos 5 volts y una electronica mas compleja que no lo hace portable.
Agradeceré si algun puede probar o mandar un circuito que sepa que funcione. Lamentablemnte al ser ultrasonido y no tener osciloscopio, no puedo verificar que funcione como deseo. 
Gracias


----------



## BKAR (Ene 4, 2012)

Si tu PC tiene tarjeta de sonido con algún software..y con un poco de hardware...puedes "ver" el ultrasonido...
de cuantos ??khz hablamos??


----------



## josehilo (Ene 5, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> Si tu PC tiene tarjeta de sonido con algún software..y con un poco de hardware...puedes "ver" el ultrasonido...
> de cuantos ??khz hablamos??



Si BKAR, siempre lo quise armar pero nunca me anduvo. Pero ahora no tengo tiempo para probar, si funciona en los simuladores ya lo paso a plaqueta.
Solo necesito algun oscilador simple de >20KHz a 40KHz que se pueda alimentar con una o dos pilas/baterias de 1.5v. ¿Alguien sabe de alguno que funcione? 
Parece que no es tan fácil porque mucho se ha hablado de este oscilador pero no hay muchas graficas, ejemplos, etc.

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 5, 2012)

Hola.

Mira esto, tal vez el o que quieres.
Hay dos formas de conectar, no sé cuál es la mejor.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## josehilo (Ene 5, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira esto, tal vez el o que quieres.
> Hay dos formas de conectar, no sé cuál es la mejor.
> ...



Muuchas gracias "El Aficionado", increíblemente para mi, el osciloscopio ya esta tirando alguna señal, ahora será cuestion de ir tocando algunos elementos.
¿Como logró que funcione? 
Muchas gracias al foro!!


----------



## BKAR (Ene 7, 2012)

josehilo dijo:


> ...
> ¿Como logró que funcione?
> ...


puede que no funcione al inicio, y al decir al inicio me refiero justo despues de energizar el cirucito...
intenta inyectar una corriente en la base de cualquiera de los transistores

mi duda es la siguiente elaficionado, en la simulación pusiste "buzzer", en realidad los buzzer van a chillar a la frecuencia del oscilador?, no es un parlantito...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola.

En el circuito original el buzzer esta unido a los colectores, esto impedía que el circuito funcione.

Lo que hice fue usar dos formas de excitar el buzzer (no sé cuál es la mejor conección, por eso deje los dos en el circuto. No digo que se tengan que poner dos buzzzer).

Para ver la señal en el osciloscopio puse un condensador en cada entrada del osciloscopio (tal vez estén demás).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## miqui123 (Ene 7, 2012)

Aca hay un oscilador simple y sencillo con un CMOS 4093   para cambiar la frecuencia solo tendrias que cambiar la resistencia y el condensador que en este caso es uno de 100nF osea un ceramico 104 y una resistencia de 10k . Saludos



mabauti dijo:


> te refieres al astable con transistores?:



Ta bien que sea un oscilador pero es de modo variable dos salidas :s  una prende otra no.Saludos u.u


----------



## josehilo (Ene 7, 2012)

miqui123 dijo:


> Aca hay un oscilador simple y sencillo con un CMOS 4093   para cambiar la frecuencia solo tendrias que cambiar la resistencia y el condensador que en este caso es uno de 100nF osea un ceramico 104 y una resistencia de 10k . Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Ta bien que sea un oscilador pero es de modo variable dos salidas :s  una prende otra no.Saludos u.u



Gracias Miki,
¿recuerdas cual es la relacion entre los valores del C y R y la frecuencia final?
Lo googleé (perdon por la palabra) pero no encontré alguna formula.
Con cuanto habria que alimentar como minimo al CMOS? no quisiera tener que poner 5v como al 555.
Muchas gracias


----------



## BKAR (Ene 7, 2012)

el timer funciona de 3 a 15vol.... los CMOS tambien,
aunque al timer le puedes sacar 150mA!! al CMOS muy poca
fijate el datasheet


----------



## tinchusbest (Ene 8, 2012)

YO hice un oscilador para hacer un inyector de señal y use una pila de 1.2V recargable y el circuito se base en un astable,que con estos podes conseguir frecuencias de mas de 20.000 Hz;tambien use un astable para crear un conversor de 12V a 24V o mas,exitando un transistor comun y la frecuencia era de 50.000 Hz


----------



## miqui123 (Ene 8, 2012)

josehilo dijo:


> Gracias Miki,
> ¿recuerdas cual es la relacion entre los valores del C y R y la frecuencia final?
> Lo googleé (perdon por la palabra) pero no encontré alguna formula.
> Con cuanto habria que alimentar como minimo al CMOS? no quisiera tener que poner 5v como al 555.
> Muchas gracias


 
Mira al 555 puedes ponerle hasta casi 18 voltios si quieres mira el datashett bueno el 4093 tambien por ahi a las finales los dos tienen casi la misma caractistica en cuestion de voltaje no te preocupes por eso.En si no me recuerdo man pero creo que era F= 1/r(en ohmios * C(en faradios). La cuestion es que para que veas la frecuencia en una simulacion con livewire que es un programa muy fàcil.Saludos man hay que apoyarnos para eso se ha hecho el foros 


P.S.: Sorri me equivoquè no en faradios si no que tamañano seria inmenso es en micros chao


----------



## Earendil27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Reviviré el tema: Con el astable si deseo tener una salida de por ejemplo de 30khz para hacerla pasar por un filtro de donde la saco? Necesito construir un circuito con 6 osciladores con sus respectivos filtros y este oscilador astable parece fácil.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2012)

Earendil27 dijo:


> Reviviré el tema: Con el astable si deseo tener una salida de por ejemplo de 30khz para hacerla pasar por un filtro de donde la saco? Necesito construir un circuito con 6 osciladores con sus respectivos filtros y este oscilador astable parece fácil.



Desde el colector de Q1 o Q1, ¿ Pensaste en colocar varios _*LM555*_ ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola

Bueno aquí dejo mi circuito, creo que es el lugar indicado aunque no este muy de acuerdo con el titulo si fuera simple no habría pregunta 

en fin basta de retorica... encontré este viejo circuito remplace los transistores por *BC327* y *BC548* y las resistencias de *4,7MΩ* las remplace por unas de *3,3MΩ* esto puede que lleve a que no oscile mi *2Hz oscillator*

​
saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 1, 2014)

Una disculpa por revivir el tema pero me ha surgido una duda respecto al oscilador a transistores puesto al principio del post 






¿El circuito puede funcionar con una tensión CD>120 volts?, obviamente con los transistores y capacitores adecuados de voltaje.
pregunto porque monté el circuito empleando todos los resistores a 10K y los capacitores de 0.22uF/250V; los transistores que uso son los ST13003 (que según su hoja de datos soportan hasta 400Volts VCEO) y no logro hacerlo oscilar


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 1, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Una disculpa por revivir el tema pero me ha surgido una duda respecto al oscilador a transistores puesto al principio del post
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/08/Astable.png
> 
> ...



es un una pregunta *muy retorica *

si dices que probaste y no oscilo pues queda respondida 

NO tengo la suerte de probar si logro hacerme un tiempo pruebo, pero esa tensión de trabajo en la base no la lo veo bien 

saludos _*Meza*_


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 1, 2014)

Saludos compañero SSTC:
Al menos me gustaría saber el porqué no funciona con esa tensión, según mi intuición es que, en un momento dado, los capacitores no llegan a descargarse tanto (por el alto voltaje que manejan) como para lograr "cortar" a algún transistor e impidiendo la oscilación. No sé realmente que suceda; necesito generar una señal alterna de unos 150V@400Hz sin usar transformadores elevadores y no se me ocurre alguna solución


----------



## miguelus (Sep 1, 2014)

Buenos días.

Las Resistencias de polarización de las Bases de 10KΩ, seguramente es un Valor muy bajo, la corriente de Base es de ~12mA.

Sube el valor de esas resistencias a por lo menos 120KΩ y a ver que pasa 

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 1, 2014)

Muchísimas gracias miguelus, he puesto unas de 270K que son las que tengo a la mano y ha comenzado a oscilar , ahora sólo me falta ajustar la frecuencia; eso lo haré mañana


----------



## palurdo (Sep 2, 2014)

Lo que es funcionar, funcionará, pero no durante mucho tiempo... echemos otro vistazo al esquema:






Supongamos que Tr1 está cortado y Tr2 conduciendo. En el terminal de C1 conectado al colector hay Vcc que en tu caso son 120V. En el otro terminal de C1 hay 0,7V debido al diodo de base-emisor de Tr2. C2 se va cargando a través de R3 y el colector de Tr2. Ahora pongamos que el voltaje en C2 supera los 0,7V en la base de Tr1. ¿Que ocurre?, C1 lo tenemos cargado con 120 - 0,7V=119,3V. Ahora Tr1 se satura y el terminal de C1 conectado al colector pasa de estar de 120V a estar a casi 0V. Pero C1 en ese instante sigue teniendo 119,3V y si uno de sus terminales está a 0V, eso significa que el otro está a -119,3V, es decir que la base de Tr2 se encuentra instantáneamente a ese voltaje negativo tan elevado. Aunque ese voltaje se acaba descargando rápidamente por R3, por un momento se aplica entre base y emisor de cada transistor por cada ciclo de oscilación. Aunque por lo general el voltaje de ruptura de polarización inversa de base suele ser de 5V para la mayoria de transistores, haciendolos funcionar a un poco más no pasa nada serio (circuitos osciladores a 12V por ejemplo) ya que la corriente que pasa en la avalancha de base-emisor no es demasiado grande y es por poco tiempo. Pero el voltaje inverso de ruptura del 13003 está entre 9V y 18V dependiendo de la tanda de transistores, lo que significa que le estas metiendo 100V más que el voltaje de ruptura a cada base.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok, entiendo el inconveniente. Se me ocurre para evitarlo colocar diodos rápidos en antiparalelo a las bases de los transistores de modo que se "coman" ese voltaje inverso.



El diodo que tengo contemplado es el 1N4148, ¿como ven?, de todos modos haré pruebas hoy llegando a casa.

Saludos y buen día


----------



## opamp (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola Daniel, para que oscile R1 y R4 tienen que ser mucho menores que R2 y R4, la carga de C tiene que ser mucho más rápida que la descarga. Para variar la frecuencia "finamente" coloca un pote entre VCC y R2 unida con R3,(unes R2 y R3 y le colocas un pote hacia VCC.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 2, 2014)

Si necesitas una señal de esa tensión porque no hacer un oscilador con divisor resistivo y después a la señal la amplificas con un transistor mas


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 2, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Hola Daniel, para que oscile R1 y R4 tienen que ser mucho menores que R2 y R4, la carga de C tiene que ser mucho más rápida que la descarga. Para variar la frecuencia "finamente" coloca un pote entre VCC y R2 unida con R3,(unes R2 y R3 y le colocas un pote hacia VCC.



Tengo pensado variar el capacitor ya que variar la impedancia demandaría un potenciómetro de considerable poten$ia... pero gracias por el consejo de la relación entre los resistores.



SSTC dijo:


> Si necesitas una señal de esa tensión porque no hacer un oscilador con divisor resistivo y después a la señal la amplificas con un transistor mas



No había contemplado eso ¿pero si lograré así una tensión pico de ~150V?, veo algo inviable el divisor por la cuestión de disipación de potencia


----------



## palurdo (Sep 2, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Ok, entiendo el inconveniente. Se me ocurre para evitarlo colocar diodos rápidos en antiparalelo a las bases de los transistores de modo que se "coman" ese voltaje inverso.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 116799
> 
> ...



Si, es la solución estándar (la de wikipedia). Como los condensadores no son muy gordos no creo que el pico de corriente sea muy elevado aunque habría que calcularlo... Si vamos un paso mas allá, ambos diodos en lugar de llevarlos a masa se pueden llevar a un zener de 5V que vaya este si a masa con un condensador en paralelo. Así las bases se mantienen fuertemente cortadas a -5V que es un voltaje seguro, aumenta el Vce(br) de 400 a 700V y además dispones de una fuente negativa de -5V y unos cuantos microamperios para lo q se te ocurra...


----------



## opamp (Sep 2, 2014)

No sè que rango de frecuencia buscas?, por ejemplo si R2=R3=27KOhm ,el potenciometro que acolocarias en serie seria 1/2W a 1W (similar a los de dimmer)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 2, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> No había contemplado eso ¿pero si lograré así una tensión pico de ~150V?, veo algo inviable el divisor por la cuestión de disipación de potencia



naaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





si es un oscilador de morondanga como en todos los equipos solo una resitencia de _*10KΩ 2Watts*_ con un *zener de 12V 1Watts*.

Si la quieres reciclar a la resistencia en la etapa de vídeo de los monitores están, de hecho se usan con el mismo menester.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok, haré la prueba primero con los puros diodos y veré la señal de la base en los transistores para asegurarme que no haya voltaje inversos grandes y que los transistores corten y saturen adecuadamente, si algo falla pondré los zener. 

Para Opamp: El rango de frecuencia es entre 300 y 400Hz no es muy importante su presición siempre y cuando esté dentro de ese rango.

Para SSTC: Interesante el circuito, lo probaré por allí tengo precisamente unos zener's de 12V/1W

Gracias

PD:Todo este rollo es para poder echar a andar un electroluminiscente de un LCD gráfico que me trae de cabeza


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2014)

Te dejo unos astables mejorados para que te entretengas 

https://translate.google.com.ar/translate?sl=en&tl=es&js=y&prev=_t&hl=es-419&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fzpostbox.ru%2Fwide_range_multivibrator.html&edit-text=


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 2, 2014)

Saludos nuevamente, he hecho el registro de la forma de onda de la base de un transistor con respecto a 0V sin el uso del diodo y he obtenido la siguiente señal:



Donde tal y como mencionó Palurdo se ve un voltaje inverso en la base pero no tan grande, aún así he puesto un diodo 1N4148 en antiparalelo a la base y ese voltaje negativo se ha ido .

Ahora sólo ajusto la frecuencia al rango deseado.

Gracias Dosme por los diagramas, los probaré también


----------



## palurdo (Sep 3, 2014)

Claro, es que la base polarizada en inversa una vez alcanza el voltaje de ruptura se comporta como un zener conduciendo una corriente enorme durante un muy breve periodo de tiempo (nota el pico que hay y que si tuvieras suficiente resolución llegarías a verlo a los 120V durante muy poco tiempo) hasta que el voltaje del condensador se iguala con el de ruptura de la base de forma que la base deja de conducir por el efecto de avalancha y el condensador se descarga normalmente por la resistencia.  Bueno pues ahora ya sabes que el Veb(Br) de tus transistores se encuentra alrededor de los 12V, consistente con el datasheet que dice que se encuentra entre 9 y 18V.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 3, 2014)

Bien, ¿será conveniente colocar al diodo en antiparalelo algún resistor en serie a él para limitar ese pico de corriente y evitar así que el diodo se degrade rápidamente? o con el condensador en paralelo será suficiente?


----------



## palurdo (Sep 3, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Bien, ¿será conveniente colocar al diodo en antiparalelo algún resistor en serie a él para limitar ese pico de corriente y evitar así que el diodo se degrade rápidamente? o con el condensador en paralelo será suficiente?



Pongamos que aceptamos una tensión momentanea de -5'7V en la base de los transistores. Los 4148 soportan impulsos de 500mA. Si colocas resistencias de 5'V/0,5A=10 Ohm, cuando por los diodos circulen impulsos de 500mA, en la base habrá -5'7V, un voltaje que no es peligroso para los transistores. Y si hay más voltaje, entonces los diodos conducen más corriente de la que soportan, pero menos que la que están conduciendo ahora mismo sin resistencia en serie.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 3, 2014)

Bien, según las matemáticas un 1N4148 no es conveniente para esto, estaba pensado en un diodo rectificador tipo 1N400X, esos tranquilamente soportan esa corriente pero ¿serán lo suficientemente rápidos para "comerse" el pico de voltaje"?, no creo 

¿Algún diodo rápido que soporte esa corriente?.
Tengo por allí unos diodos rápidos que saqué de una fuente conmutada que tranquilamente soportan 15A pero son enooormes.

¿algun diodo tipo 1N4148 de más corriente? 

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 3, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> un diodo rectificador tipo 1N400X, esos tranquilamente soportan esa corriente pero ¿serán lo suficientemente rápidos ¿Algún diodo rápido que soporte esa corriente?.



los que estan en antiparalelo en la fuente ATX _*RF107*_ ( chequea bien )creo que se llama asi es de 1000V 1A faaaaaaaaaaaaat recovery


----------



## palurdo (Sep 3, 2014)

Y por qué no colocas los 1N4007 en serie con la base? El pico de 120V seguirá ahí, pero ya no le hará daño a la base (al bloquear 1000V estando polarizado en inversa). De todas formas si quieres puedes usar los UF4007 o los FR107 que son diodos rápidos y los tienes en cualquier fuente de alimentación de ordenador que esté muerta.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 3, 2014)

palurdo dijo:


> Y por qué no colocas los 1N4007 en serie con la base? El pico de 120V seguirá ahí, pero ya no le hará daño a la base (al bloquear 1000V estando polarizado en inversa). De todas formas si quieres puedes usar los UF4007 o los FR107 que son diodos rápidos y los tienes en cualquier fuente de alimentación de ordenador que esté muerta.



eeeeeeee ese era no me acordaba era el *RF107* es el equivalente al *µF4007*


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 3, 2014)

palurdo dijo:


> Y por qué no colocas los 1N4007 en serie con la base? El pico de 120V seguirá ahí, pero ya no le hará daño a la base (al bloquear 1000V estando polarizado en inversa). De todas formas si quieres puedes usar los UF4007 o los FR107 que son diodos rápidos y los tienes en cualquier fuente de alimentación de ordenador que esté muerta.



vale, creo que mejor los uso en serie con la base y me olvido de resistores limitadores y diodos en antiparalelo. 

Nuevamente gracias


----------

